# VK - JUICES R80.00 ALL DECEMBER LONG



## Gizmo (7/12/17)

December HOT DEAL! All Vape King Flavours now R80.00

Through the whole of December!



https://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/vape-king-e-liquids.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------

